# recycled\boot.com is not a valid win32 application.



## amtgupta (Sep 27, 2008)

Geekgirl said:


> Welcome to TSF
> 
> You need to explain better what is happening.
> 
> ...



I have a similar problem and when I double click any local drive it gives me error message: 

C:\resycled\boot.com is not a valid Win32 application.

I remember this file along with autorun.inf got created on all local drives, when I searched with nod32, it was unable to detect it. So I deleted the resycled folder and autorun.inf. Since then, I am getting this error.

Please help. 


regards,
amit


----------



## Jack Chiao (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi, Everyone who suffered this problem:

I said it's a problem instead of virus because I am not sure it's caused by Backup softwre or virus. 

In our case, it's happened...:
(1) First, after the date I did the backup on my Sony VAIO to a backup drive, with USB connection, by Norton 360. The backup was completed successfully. Then this drive have a system file named "resycled" folder with a "boot.com" file and a "autorun.inf" in the root drive with the same date stamp. These files are only located in the backup drive only, not the notebook drive. Of cuase, I did not noticed their existing at the time.
(2) And later on, I used the same backup drive, but installed as internal drive, to do a backup on the Server 2003. I tried to do backup by cloning image of the Server 2003 system with Seagate Disc Wizard. The Disc Wizard failed the backup. However, all the partitions on the hard drive I wanted to backup are all infected by a "autorun.inf" file stored in the root of each drive. 

All our systems are well installed and updated with Symantec's security software except Server 2003, which the security software could not be installed. Microsoft claims the Server is well protected by itself.

Well, so much about this, as I could not concluded it's a virus or not. It definitely could be affected by virus on the same date as I backed up Jessie's Sony VAIO notebook. But, it's amusing the Sony VAIO notebook has no such infection when I checked it later on.

I was surprised that the problem get into the Windows Server system. And found no help from all the Anti-virus software.

However, I found a way to solve it in our Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition. I guest it may work in the other Windows system as well.

It's quite simple to do it as I found.
1. Opened the My Computer
2. Right clicked the mouse on the drive having the infection.
3. Selected "Explorer" from the pop-up menu.
4. Went to the Menu bar and select Tools->Folder Option.
5. Select the View tap. and did:
a) selecting "Show hidden files and folders'
b) unchecking "Hide protected operating system files (recommended)"
6. Click OK.
7. I found the file named "autorun.inf" file in the root of each infected drive.
8. And I deleted the file. And I selected the other infected drive and delete all the "autorun.inf" files one by one.
9. Over the backup drive, I also deleted the "resycled" system folder as well. I think, this is the source of the infection. Or you could name it as the virus nest.
10. I went to the Desktop and open the Recycle Bin and Executed Empty Recycle Bin. It's a very important step to prevent the infection coming back!
10. Then, I rebooted the system. 
11. And everyone was backed to work. Problem was solved or virus was removed, whatever you name it.
12 Of course, don't forget to change the View functions back over the "Folder Options" if they were not the original selections.

Good luck!


----------



## JackieElisabeth (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks very much for your response! It solved the problem (or whatever you want to call it) instantly!  Very happy again (wish I'd found this post a few hours ago *sigh*)


----------



## Skaen (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah, it solved that problem for me too, but now I have another one, and I think this also is because of the "virus".

1. The maps "RECYCLE" is comming back from time to time...
2. Now I can't upgrade my computer anymore. The Windows Update-icon just take me to www.msn.com, wich WAS my homepage some days ago. 

I'm now going to download Service Pack 2 from another place and see if that solves the problem. I can't put my "automatic updates" on either, so the problem can't be fixed that way. And I've already formated my computer so I can't do the "System Restore"-thing...

Well, if you got any ideas please let me know!

Appreciate the help!


----------



## k_brew929 (Aug 20, 2008)

I have no files in either drive that say "Resycled or auto." anything, yet I have all the same symptoms. Any ideas?


----------



## k_brew929 (Aug 20, 2008)

Skaen, I had the very same problems after a recent reformat. I finally gave up and reformatted-not what you wanted to hear...


----------



## Skaen (Nov 2, 2008)

You think?! =p

Well, im going to install Vista instead of XP and see if the problem solves itself. Or else I will have to download every last virusprogram that exist in the computerworld...

But thanks anyway!


----------



## Jack Chiao (Oct 18, 2008)

Skaen said:


> Yeah, it solved that problem for me too, but now I have another one, and I think this also is because of the "virus".
> 
> 1. The maps "RECYCLE" is comming back from time to time...
> 2. Now I can't upgrade my computer anymore. The Windows Update-icon just take me to www.msn.com, wich WAS my homepage some days ago.
> ...


----------



## Jack Chiao (Oct 18, 2008)

The “recycled\boot.com is not a valid win32 application.” was finally identified by Norton Internet Security 2007 or 2008 now. Once the virus shows, NIS will request you to reboot the system right the way. This virus came along with a free downloaded software from one of the PC in our case. 
But NIS will not remove the exiting “resycled” system folder or the “autorun.inf” file. You will still have to do it yourself. 
Due to the home page problem you had, I had the same experience before. It’s virus. Whenever I opened the Internet Explorer, it went to the same home page. And from the home page, no matter what I clicked, it connected to a randomly selected commercial page. I solved the problem by taking off the add-on from Internet Property:
1.	Select “Manage Add-ons…” from the Tools of the Internet Explorer’s Menu.
2.	Remove all unwanted add-ons.
By doing so, it only helped me temporally, the best thing I would say is to install a good Antivirus software to prevent it happens again.


----------



## Incubat0r (Nov 7, 2008)

Great solution Jack,helped alot ty bro ))).


----------



## tej1100 (Nov 17, 2008)

Incubat0r said:


> Great solution Jack,helped alot ty bro ))).


----------



## sprabhu (Nov 22, 2008)

i got the same problem but i have reinstalled my window, 
but now i am facing problem while open my windows drive that is D and E, a massage like " recycled\boot.com is not a valid win32 application". 

How to get rid with this message, i tried the above solution but i did not found any file specified above. 

Please advice..


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

I have had the same problem - make that still have the same problem - I got rid of the autorun.ini and the resycled folder from 2 desktops and a flashstick but have the annoying pop-ups and browser hijacking still happening. This thing will spread through a network without even you touching the two files/folders mentioned and spreads to any drive connected to the infected computer - moral of the story: don't attach any external drives, flash sticks, networked computers to the infected one or they will quickly become infected too then it is really difficult to get rid of because they just keep re-infecting each other.


----------



## k_brew929 (Aug 20, 2008)

For anyone that is still struggling with the "resycled is not..." problem. The ONLY way I was able to rid my 3 drives of this mess was to:

http://www.precisesecurity.com/blogs/2008/09/20/resycledbootcom/

The part about starting in SAFE MODE was key for me. Don't forget to check all drives and remember: anything that was saved in the way of a backup or restore point is suspect. Also, if you use Norton Products you have to check your recycled bins carefully as Norton hangs onto some files.

If you still can't get it email me and I will gladly share my research with you-it took me forever to clean my entire system of this nasty bugger.

Good luck,

k_brew929 AT yahoo.com


----------



## Lambuth (Jan 7, 2009)

What is the cause of this problem? Is it the #$%^& Virtumonde virus ?


----------



## sahiralimughal (Jan 13, 2009)

i`ve only open my C Drive
but not open other
error that
D:\resycled\boot.com is not a valid Win32 application.
E:\resycled\boot.com is not a valid Win32 application.


----------



## guangjen (Feb 22, 2009)

Lambuth said:


> IT WORKS ! I ran this short program and now I can open my hard drives; no more error message. Dynazty, yoou are one sharp cookie!
> 
> ray:


that program is a real lifesaverray:


----------



## patrick_l (Jun 2, 2009)

problem is solved in few seconds, just need to download this program and run it:
http://www.precisesecurity.com/tools-resources/adware-tools/flash-disinfector/

it works, i have tried it


----------

